# Poor Kid’s Light Box



## KateHarrow (Sep 23, 2022)

Hey, whatever works. Construction paper and natural, indirect lighting. Photos taken on my iPhone and edited in Snapseed. I’m very proficient in photoshop but sometimes I just want a quick edit and Snapseed is a great app


----------



## keithlong (Sep 23, 2022)

Nice pen and light box


----------



## jimm1 (Sep 23, 2022)

Wow. I have the same one.


----------

